# Jonathan Edwards Digitized



## Ask Mr. Religion (May 21, 2009)

Received this email from Samuel Logan of the WRF today, in part:

"Last week, I was contacted by a senior administrator of the Jonathan Edwards Center (JEC) at Yale University. This administrator is himself a member of the World Reformed Fellowship which means that he is personally committed to the WRF statement on Scripture and to one of the Confessions of Faith which the WRF recognizes (in this administrator's case, it is the Three Forms of Unity). 

The communication I received indicated that the JEC has completed its multi-million-dollar project of completely digitizing all of the works of Jonathan Edwards (including all of his sermons and his Miscellanies) in a very easily searchable format. The communication further indicated that the Center is planning: 1) to create university-level and seminary-level courses on Edwards, which courses are based on the digitized material and 2) to identify specific educational centers around the world through which to distribute both the materials and the courses. 

Finally, the communication indicated that the Center wanted to talk with the World Reformed Fellowship about these plans for the future and asked me if I would meet representatives of the Center in New York City to explore these possibilities. [One of the reasons given for their interest in working with the WRF is the fact that the digitized Works of Edwards are now receiving an average of 27,000 unique hits per month and that the majority of those hits are coming from pastors and other ministry leaders around the world, the very group which the WRF serves.] "

The Jonathan Edwards Center at Yale University

AMR


----------



## OPC'n (May 21, 2009)

would the digitized include the Kindle?


----------



## CredoFidoSpero (May 21, 2009)

TranZ4MR said:


> would the digitized include the Kindle?



 I'm still saving up for one...


----------



## Ivan (May 21, 2009)

I'm interested in its possible access through Kindle. Haven't pulled the trigger yet but I'm sure I will one day.


----------



## JM (May 21, 2009)

Doxology_The Works of Jonathan Edwards Audio mp3s


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (May 21, 2009)

They are also looking for anyone interested in helping with developing a Jonathan Edwards course:

"The next step is for us to create an Advisory Board which will work with the JEC in the actual creation of the course. Much of the work of creating the course will be conducted during the summer of 2009. 

Initial plans are for representatives of the JEC to attend a WRF informational session in Rye, New York, on Saturday night, September 19, and to participate in the meeting of the WRF Theological Education Commission which will immediately follow our General Assembly in Edinburgh. At this meeting, as I suggested above, the particular details of the distribution of the course(s) created will be worked out . . . and further such projects will be considered. This is just one reason why all WRF members who are engaged in theological education should plan to attend the General Assembly and the meeting of the Theological Education Commission after the Assembly. 

[Needless to say, the Missions and Evangelism Commission will be working on its own plans, some related directly to the issues being addressed at the Assembly, and these plans will be announced as they are developed.] 

I want you to know about this INCREDIBLE opportunity from the Joinathan edwards Center so you can do three things: 

1) Praise the Lord for this wonderful opportunity 

2) Pray for the Lord’s guidance and blessing as the first course is created 

3) Suggest people whom you think would be good for the WRF Advisory Council for this first course (and do NOT hesitate to suggest yourself if you have the background and interest). We will keep the Advisory Council small and most of our work will be done either online or by SKYPE conference call, though there is the possibility of one or two in-person meetings. 

Obviously, if you have any questions or comments about anything that I have said above, please feel free to contact me either by e-mail (samueltlogan AT aol.com)..."

AMR


----------

